# Looking for Earthworms



## Obsideon (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not sure which sub-forum to post this in, but I'm looking for some worms, preferably nightcrawlers but red wrigglers will do just fine. I'm not looking to cultivate them as I don't have the time or space to do it. Just looking to pick up a small bunch as a treat for my pets! Where can I buy some? I'm thinking bait stores? Where is a local bait shop that has some for a good price? Better yet is anybody on the forums selling them for cheap? I don't think I've seen any LFS sell them ... but anywhere in Vancouver is ok so I can drive out to East Van or anywhere, DT, Richmond, etc... just not out to Surrey/Langley/Maple Ridge because the gas would cost more than the worms heh... I remember seeing a fishermen supply store along W. Broadway, would they have nice worms to buy or is it only fishing supplies like rods and hooks?

TIA


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact Charles he is in vancouver or mykiss he is in richmond


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Come to my neighbourhood with a flashlight at night. I used to collect worms for the class turtle..go down the block one way and up another and in 10min you'll have a container full of fat long ones lol.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

canadian tire has them, or you can go to the source Berry's baits in richmond.
also most husky gas stations will have.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Call Pagonis live bait you can get 500 of them for cheap and delivered to your door around 60$


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is the link I have gotten lots and feed to my stingrays also they are collected from farm fields that do not use pesticides and are clean see their video and talk to the owner Chris Pagonis Live Bait


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I buy from Army and Navy downtown for fishing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not just some live blackworm if you want to give them as a treat. Not as cheap, but a lot cleaner and easy to clean and feed.


----------

